# Fly Fishing Snobs.



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Let me start out by saying I love to flyfish. Also I enjoy the company of some flyfishermen. But I have noticed some people that act like we are some elite group of over confident pompass jerks. They know who they are. Flyfishing is beautiful in its purest form but that dosnt mean Im better than the guy next to me with a spinning outfit. I dont need a $1000 rod or a $50000 hybrid suv to be a "real flyfisherman". I hate seeing people looking down on someone else for wearing $25 waders and a $100 rod. Or for keeping a reasonable amount of fish to eat. (gasp) 
Some people act like we couldnt possibly care about fish unless we throw them all back. I do catch and release but I shouldnt be made to feel guilty if I want to eat some of my catch either.
How do you guys deal with the "none holier than I" attitudes I run into on the river all the time? I feel like smacking them and shoving them back into their land rover. Keep it simple. Have fun. Share your sport.
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I know what ya mean. Eventhough I am flyfishing more than anything cause i have more control over what I can do, but heck we all starterd with spin and bait casting! Even I dont see to much cost difference wether you buy fly out or spin or baitcasting. But it boils down to stream ethics. It is downright getting bad. So dont just blame fly fisherman since I seen a lot more the other way around. I usually say hi and hows it going if I pass by another fisherman but a bunch are pretty much stuck up. They are usually bait boys.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

If you are an overconfident pompass jerk you are an overconfident pompass jerk. Simple as that. It doesnt matter what gear you use or what you drive. There are just as many overconfident pompass jerk bait guys as there is fly guys. Do you really think that people that you are addressing this to are going to read this? The people who are going to read this are the ones who enjoy the sport of fishing the same as you. I dont understand why you would even bring this up.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Gsteel: Who was I adressing this to? I was asking how do you deal with the "better than you" attitudes we run into on the river all the time. It is an opinion/observation of what alot of us see on the river. Im not saying its just fly guys either or blaming them /us for anything. I have ran into both before.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

Sorry my mistake. I just ignore them or move on. Most of the time I just move on because there is plenty of water to fish.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

AMEN BROTHERS!!
Nothen chaps my butt more than someone judging others buy their equipment,waders,vest or way of fishing. I dont care if the person next to me has a $10 or $1000 rod (fly or casting)as long as as were having fun. I went into one of the big fly shops up here,and was told that unless you have at least $300 in a setup it wasnt good. To some that is true but to alot of others its not. Hey a fish cant tell how much a rod cost! More times then none when I say hi I've gotten friendly compliances while fishing, thats what its all about. So I say if your someone who judges,KEEP WALKING but if your not pull up a spot and lets fish. Keep it real, enjoy the outdoors and the fish.
Thanks


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am new to fly fishing and have yet to witness any rude fly fisherman but being a fly guy myself might help me out. but guys you will find out who I am real quick if you try to get lippy on the stream! haha jk. by all means take a fish and eat your share but I am against the taking of a steelhead just for its eggs. been clear on that in the past. I am a c&r guy myself. anyways I would expect this attitude out of spincasters torward us but not the fly guys. also I have cheap gear just because its what I can afford but it gets me out there. I was hoping to learn from the fly guys this year. hope everyone gets along out there!! there is enough water for us all to fish.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

try skipping some nice round plump rocks over the water to see if you can get them to skip once or twice. have fun!!!or just walk around in the water about 100 ft upstream from them!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hey, I think you're talking about me.  I pretty much only flyfish, and am very much a snob about it. although I'm not pompous or arrogant. I'm very social on the streams. but I do look down on bait fisherman. 
case in point, some yokel hotspotted a local spot where I fish all the time. since then the mouthbreathers have invaded, and the stream aint been the same since. what was a nice spot with fishermen who I see regularly is now trampled by these duds. and garbage on the streamside has become commonplace. 

as for expensive gear, it kinda does matter. a $100 rod is very different from a $500 rod. but it's a difference that only experience will teach you. 

as for me, I hate pinners. theyre all about numbers, and the spirit of fishing eludes them.


----------



## Pay2Play (Oct 23, 2007)

I move to another spot......that being said I think you run into all kinds. I say hi to most of the people I run across, but the ones that get me don't even say anything, just look at you with some dumb look on their face. There are many places to fish and the last thing I want to do is stand by some a**.

I'm going fishing this morning, see ya


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

for all those who 'look down on bait fishermen', there's two reasons why I fish:
1. to get out into nature
2. to catch fish

if switching to bait allows me to catch fish that day, I just completed my day.
For those that take offense, well, the next time I'll bring my kids and they'll throw rocks all day - that's what makes a kids day.

God gives everyone a choice to be what/who they are but he also said to 'do unto others...........' . 

Can't we just put away the "I'm better'n you" attitudes? In the end, we all have to use the same facilities.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

Really don't look down on baitfishers at all. Just want to have a good relaxing time out on the water. Always say Hi! sometimes it's ignored but just keep on walking. Growing up in Slavic Village and Cleveland in general..pompous doesn't really seem natural to me especially with a flyrod in your hand. We are from Walleye/perch fishfry trolling, baitchucking, pleasureboating land, I grew up with it... Not really a flyfishing culture here, you have to really commit to it. Alot of people do for a season and then realize it's not for them. But in the end it is all fishing and it is good for the sport. I fish rocky in the spring and summer I will not see anyone for 2-3hrs...or not at all the whole trip. But, in the fall it's gets crowded. But I enjoy having it to myself for half of the year. In fact, I was drawn to flyfishing because if offered more solitude. I have met some really good people on the water though very helpful and I shared what I have learned.
It's all just fishing,
Janus


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

I have never run into a spin/bait fisherman that has pissed me off. I have been fly fishing for almost as long as I have been able to walk. The thing that most bothers me is the yuppie fly fisherman who saw "A River Runs Through It" and decided that they wanted to be a fly fisherman - so they go buy the top of the line orvis rod and reel, waders, vest - the whole outfit. I was brought up by three generations of fly fisherman who learned the art overseas in England and Australia, all very conservative in nature. I was taught to have proper etiquette and class. For any fly fisherman to be snobby to another guy/gal on the river, is unexcusable and a disgrace to the sport.

I don't remember the last time I used a spinning rod, and it's not that I'm against them, I just enjoy being able to plop a size 16 royal wulff into some pocket water that had just been fished through - and still catch fish. 

To me, and the generations of family who taught me what I know, its the principal of being in the stream, feeling the water rush between your legs or the tug of a trout as your fly swings around at tail of a pool. Not to mention the enjoyment of winter fishing and trying to keep your reel out of the water as you bust the ice out of your eyelets - as crazy as it sounds. 

It doesn't matter if you have the best gear, or if you're like me, hand-me-downs that are 30 years old. I fish with an orvis rod and a hardy reel, and I have been for the past 7 years. If I told you what I used to use, you'd laugh at me.

I am not talking down those who are new to the sport, by any means. To me, there's nothing prettier than seeing someone fly casting in the stream below as you cross a bridge, so the more the merrier. Please show proper etiquette on the stream. Our sport is about class, so show some. 

Wow - that's a long one...


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Although I do own a couple of spinning rods, I don't use them. I fly fish only and have no need to fish bait. Am I an elitist? Maybe. I would rather fly fish and not catch anything on occasion than dunk worms. Fly fishing offers a challenge that bait fishing doesn't .
Do I look down on bait fishermen? Yes, most of them. Why? Let me tell you why. Look at the the banks of your public fishing areas and you will see the remnants of bait containers, empty hook packages, tangled monofilament, empty beer cans/bottles, soda cans/bottles etc. No matter where you go there is going to be something to that effect. 
I have a creek that butts up to my property. It's a nice creek and I'd like to keep it that way. There are however those folks who come (via access at a bridge, cause I won't let anyone have access through my property anymore.)
and leave messes that I have to clean up. I'm tired of cleaning up beer cans, worm containers and the like. There is one piece of crap that comes numerous times a year and he has left fish attached to a stringer and then left them there in the water. The one time I was able to release all the fish ( they were all panfish and the largest one was only about 5 inches long.) before they died on the stringer. 
Having said all this, I have no issue with bait fishermen that actually have real ethics and clean up after themselves. Sadly there are few of them around here.

Jeremy


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

well i might say that being a fly fisherman for almost 50 years and have amassed some nicer rods and couple hardy reels but it doesnt make me holier than thou on the stream ---if it makes someone jeleous thats going to be thier problem as long as im legal and not infringing on the next guys privacy.--- i dont care what he's using or how many fish he kills or what legal method he uses. (the guy that brings his kids to throw rocks where im fishing will make me leave )

i can also say when i fish a no kill/ flys only section of a river---i might be the target of some of the holier than thou "Dry Fly Purists" because ill fish with streamers and nymphs 

i think it boils down to that someone has to feel more important than the other guy at the other guys expense----" The All About Me " syndrome---i dont care if we are talking about a troller cutting off my drift after seeing me land a fish on the sandbar or the guy that cuts you off on the highway and slows down

Its all about respecting the other person and thier stage in thier fishing career whether they are trying to catch a fish or a mess of fish or 1 big fish or a mess of big fish or just to stretch a line and enjoy the day and not kill anything.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

jkurtz7 said:


> Although I do own a couple of spinning rods, I don't use them. I fly fish only and have no need to fish bait. Am I an elitist? Maybe. I would rather fly fish and not catch anything on occasion than dunk worms. Fly fishing offers a challenge that bait fishing doesn't .
> Do I look down on bait fishermen? Yes, most of them. Why? Let me tell you why. Look at the the banks of your public fishing areas and you will see the remnants of bait containers, empty hook packages, tangled monofilament, empty beer cans/bottles, soda cans/bottles etc. No matter where you go there is going to be something to that effect.
> I have a creek that butts up to my property. It's a nice creek and I'd like to keep it that way. There are however those folks who come (via access at a bridge, cause I won't let anyone have access through my property anymore.)
> and leave messes that I have to clean up. I'm tired of cleaning up beer cans, worm containers and the like. There is one piece of crap that comes numerous times a year and he has left fish attached to a stringer and then left them there in the water. The one time I was able to release all the fish ( they were all panfish and the largest one was only about 5 inches long.) before they died on the stringer.
> ...


man are you for REAL!!!! ...


----------



## Biodude (Nov 5, 2004)

I have to admit that most flyfishers I've met are more respectful of the environment as a whole. I flyfish, lure fish, bait fish, fish from a boat, kayak, floattube and wade, in both saltwater and fresh. I make sure I pick up some trash others leave behind every time I go out. Its getting to the point that I am sickened by the littering and obnoxious behaviors of fishermen. Weather its idiots in bassboats buzzing past me 70mph while I'm in my kayak or googans walking up to my spot and crossing my line, its getting worse every year. I can honestly say these morons are not the type of fishermen that hang out at a site like OGF. I would wager that most of us here are equally appalled at lack of fishing ettiquet. However, I'm close to coming to the unfortunate conclusion that most fishermen I see are inconsiderate litterbugs that give us all a bad name!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

wave warrior said:


> man are you for REAL!!!! ...


Yes, I am for real! I'm sick of people who litter and have no respect for nature.
I can see from my back door who is fishing down at the creek. None, and repeat NONE of those goofy POS have picked up after themselves the entire time I've lived here. I have to clean it up! What really boils my blood is people who have the balls to catch tiny fish (not even close to being keeper size), put them on a stringer, pack up and go home only to leave the stringer in the water with fish on it. This guy has done it more than once. He's even left a minnow basket in the water and left. No he doesn't come right back, he doesn't come back for at least 2-3 weeks or even longer. 
How about the idiots that came out here night fishing one time. They were on the far side of the bridge from where my property is. They started a little fire but failed to put it out. By morning the thing had smoldered into a much larger fire that had to be put out by the fire dept. So there you have it, and maybe you can understand my bias against most bait fishermen. 

Jeremy


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jkurtz,without getting into the main issue,im just curious about that creek.does it abutt your property as stated,or is it just close?if your property extends to it,then the land along it belongs to you and those people are trespassing.you can post it,call the law or whatever,to keep them out.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

jkurtz7 said:


> Although I do own a couple of spinning rods, I don't use them. I fly fish only and have no need to fish bait. Am I an elitist? Maybe. I would rather fly fish and not catch anything on occasion than dunk worms. Fly fishing offers a challenge that bait fishing doesn't .


I also feel the same way. not saying I am a elitest. it just isn't fun to me anymore to fish bait. I love fly fishing. maybe its because you have to trick a fish into eating the fly and you don't sit around and just cast and wait for a bite. but thats just my opinion. if you wanna spin fish by all means spin fish. I did for many years. I seen the fly guys out there when I went my 1st time steelie fishing, I used spinner bait and caught one huge steelhead just to have him break off at my feet. what a noob I was. haha. well watching this guy fly fish and catch 3 sucker fish on what I now know is a hares ear nymph in 10 minutes while I casted a spinnerbait 100 times past steelies almost snagging the fish on accident
(another noob mistake) with no bites changed my mind right then. I went home that night and researched fly fishing and now I am where I am today. trying to be one of them elite guys you talk about.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am a fisherman weather I use a fly or a baitcaster, I am going for one thing the sport of fishing. I pick up others trash and if I can I will help out a fellow fisherman. The thing that gets me is the people that look down their nose when I keep a steelie or 2. I like the taste of the fish only the silver ones though. I don't think the rivers are getting over populated maybe on the weekends but I fish 2 miles of river and I may see 1 or 2 people all day. But I also fish during the week.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am not against people keeping steel to eat but just to keep it for its eggs and trash it is just wrong to me.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I am totaly with you fishaholic nothing pisses me off more than a fish zipped open on the bank for her eggs. I eat every thing I keep.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

I've gotta say since joining this site, I have a much better respect for the environment. I've always tried to leave my site with little or no trash left before, but now I feel a duty to clean up others messes before I leave the site. I also smoke so I will also make sure I have something with me in which to dispose of the butts. But I'm speaking for me. Others will have to learn this lesson as I have. A clean fisherie is a more productive fisherie. It seems like common sense to me now when I say it. Unfortunately, society nowadays is short on common sense.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ya last year seen 6 sucker fish zipped on the bank all in the same spot. to me its still wrong even tho its not a sport fish. I would of been happy catching those monsters!!


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

misfit said:


> jkurtz,without getting into the main issue,im just curious about that creek.does it abutt your property as stated,or is it just close?if your property extends to it,then the land along it belongs to you and those people are trespassing.you can post it,call the law or whatever,to keep them out.


I own right up to the high water mark, however the area by the bridge is State property, and anyone can fish there. There is some ground below the high water mark where you can stand and fish but mostly it is a 8-10 straight drop down to the water. I finally posted my land last year since I got sick of these hilljacks walking up through my back yard to try to gain access further up stream. The thing is, is that this creek is bordered by private property on both sides with the exception of the bridge yet the hilljacks don't care if they trespass or not. When you confront them about it they almost get violent. This area is also kind of hidden almost, and many of these guys that come here are not licensed fishermen since they know that Wildlife officers never come here to check licenses. If the problem continues this year, I will be getting Wildlife Officers involved. 

Jeremy


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> ya last year seen 6 sucker fish zipped on the bank all in the same spot. to me its still wrong even tho its not a sport fish. I would of been happy catching those monsters!!


I've seen this up on the Grand River a few times. It sickens me. I have no problem with people using eggs from a fish if they actually keep the fish and eat it. I think it's OK to keep steelies as well as long as one doesn't over do it, it is a put and take fishery after all. I however don't like the taste of trout and always release them.

Jeremy


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

This has been a pretty hot topic since there was a clear division in fishing tactics. It'll continue to be a hot topic for the rest of my life I imagine. 
My views have already been voiced by others, so I'll be sure to keep this brief. 

I do have to say that I appreciate Patricio's honesty. Sometimes, I feel the same way and not a lot of guys would post something that honest here.

I come from the other side of the Mississippi (by quite a ways) and have to say that overall, this part of the country pales in comparison to the elite, snobby attitude that exists in fly fisherman there. It's compounded by the fragile state of a lot water out there, especially due to the recent years of sever drought. Fly fisherman tend to be a little more snobby and protective of their area because they're afraid that a bunch of idiots will destroy it. When it comes to that issue, I'll be first to admit I fall into that category. There's no excuse for knowlingly and purposely abusing our Mother (nature that is.

My issue with a lot of attitudes out there stems purely from my own inner-demons. I've never actually met a fly fisherman who spoke ill of me or toward me because I still wear neoprene waders, my boots are coming unsewn in more than a few places, my vest was handed down from my grandpa and I fish with a $20 reel. Those things have, however, caused me to _imagine_ that someone looked at me funny, or had a snobby attitude because it was my own insecurity. The next time you feel like someone is snobbin up the place, "First cast the beam out of thine eye; then shalt thou see clearly..." I find that the real problem with this prideful attitude is from the bottom looking up, not someone else looking down their nose. Ok, maybe not quite as short as I thought it would be


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I flyfish and baitcast/spincast. I also use nymphs and poppers in my spincast approach. Hey, it works.

I find it's much easier to cast a tube than a fly but there is a time for both. I don't care what people use or what they look like. I don't trash the environment and I take out what I brought in (except for those lures that get lost).

I always use barbless hooks or I squish the barb down on the hook. I pretty much always CnR but that's my opinion. I realize alot of waterways are fragile and if every one kept everything they caught, I wouldn't really be able to catch fish anymore.

There's an art to both casting and flyfishing and to say otherwise is pure ignorance as I'm definitely not one of the most productive fishermen out there. I know the challenges of both.

there will always be those who lack the same respect as me (and to others I lack their level of respect, I guess) but that's human nature and education. I don't consider it my mission to change the world (and maybe that's wrong) but if I can go out, enjoy my time, maybe catch some fish, then I'm happy.

If someone is offended by my attitudes, dress, choice of fishing technique(s), etc - well, so be it. My life is too short on this earth to try to cater to what someone thinks I should/shouldn't be. But, I agree, that most (if not all) folks on this site are honest, hard-working, and respectful of the environment.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I fish every way imaginable. I have a very nice, costly, fly rod and reel which I feel I deserve after all these years in the sport. When I flyfish I still dress, however, like the construction worker that I am. Thats me and thats how I'm comfortable, being me, not being some snob yuppie. I also spincast, baitcast, live bait, artificial plug, keep fish, eat fish, release fish, and even fish with a Micky Mouse rod/reel combo with my grandaughter. I drink beer and keep my cans. I smoke and keep my butts. I don't tresspass and I sure as crap don't build fires on others or state land. I can not stand irresponsible fishermen of any kind and I have never noticed that lure loosers are any worse than fly failures at abusing our natural recources. If I see someone act up, make, or leave a mess, no matter what kind of stick they are holding I tell them about it. One thing that I've noticed that snobby fly freaks will do, that lure casters never do, is wade right into your back pocket. I suppose thats because that is "their" spot your fishing in. I found the best way to deal with that is push them down. Always be sure to pick them back up if they can't do it on their own with all that gear and all. If they come up swearing, just push them down again. They eventually tend to get the point and leave. They probably head straight to the dry cleaners to try to salvage the $2500 worth of gear they are wearing, I don't know, but it works every time.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I have so much respect for the people on OGF because even if its not popular they will share their opinion. Im also glad Im not the only one that has noticed how some of us with less $$ in gear get looked down upon. Some of your replies had me rolling in the floor laughing.
Thanks.....josh


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Suckers are a great sporting fish in my opinion! Like all other fish shouldn't be abused! Ones that do that are scums of world.


----------



## Janus (Jul 26, 2006)

I was invited to a casting lesson by ledslinger when I first started. We had never met only talked here on OGF. I was really a bit nervous because I had no idea what I was doing, I could get line out but wasn't very efficient. I got there and he helped me out right away. Watching him cast really helped me out, it was really obvious that he had been fly fishing for a long long time. He asked if he could cast my rod and I said "sure" thinking oh no! my rod was a redington crosswater and I thought it wasn't up to par with a "good" rod and he would comment on that right away. He picked it up and cast it like it's never been cast before about 10 times and THEN looked at what kind of rod it was. Said it was a nice caster..but the point is that he didn't even care what it was until after he cast it. It's a lesson , although subtle, and probably unintentional on his part I have kept with me ever since. 
Janus


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Unfortunately, there are pompous, arrogant folks in every walk of life. I have no use for them, & they most likely have no use for me. I can deal with that! As far as appearances go, "you can't tell a book by it's cover". The equipment you use means NOTHING to me...if you & I enjoy what we have & use, great!...Remember, you will learn from a PERSON, not their equipment.
Folks who show no respect for others or the environment on the other hand, are inconsiderate & damaging. We need to keep our diminishing public waters pleasant & clean, not trashed, & I have & WILL confront folks for abusing it. Most often, my method of confrontation is to pick up THEIR trash within their eyesight, then (holding my trash bag open) ask if they're finished with that can, bottle, container, etc. Then hand 'em an empty trash bag & show them the trashcan (if nearby). Keep in mind, if you insult a "dumper" by confronting them about trashing your waters, you are neither being a snob nor are you insulting a sportsman or sportswoman. You are preserving & protecting our resources, which will hopefully be resources for many generations to come.
Mike


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

ohiotuber said:


> Unfortunately, there are pompous, arrogant folks in every walk of life. I have no use for them, & they most likely have no use for me. I can deal with that! As far as appearances go, "you can't tell a book by it's cover". The equipment you use means NOTHING to me...if you & I enjoy what we have & use, great!...Remember, you will learn from a PERSON, not their equipment.
> Folks who show no respect for others or the environment on the other hand, are inconsiderate & damaging. We need to keep our diminishing public waters pleasant & clean, not trashed, & I have & WILL confront folks for abusing it. Most often, my method of confrontation is to pick up THEIR trash within their eyesight, then (holding my trash bag open) ask if they're finished with that can, bottle, container, etc. Then hand 'em an empty trash bag & show them the trashcan (if nearby). Keep in mind, if you insult a "dumper" by confronting them about trashing your waters, you are neither being a snob nor are you insulting a sportsman or sportswoman. You are preserving & protecting our resources, which will hopefully be resources for many generations to come.
> Mike


Well put "Tuber"


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Ohiotuber said it wonderfully! I will have to stress that when I was living in Ohio then moved to Wv. At first I thought Ohio was really bad until I started fishing everywhere here,boy was I wrong! We have the worse kind dumb Hilljacks trashy people I have seen anywhere. Just last month someone went out of their ways and thru 4 large bags of garbage from their home in a remote section of the local lake. My heart sunk!


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

All views have been expressed here in a somewhat friendly and constructive manner and for that all should be commended, I have always felt the best way to teach someone is through positive reneforcement and to lead by example. Talk is cheap as they say. I don't like to surround myself with negative people so I don't, For many years my outlook was negative and untill I became a positive person and influence on others life was not much fun. I have said before upbringing is a big part of all of our views and it is up to us now to teach our future generations about the ethics of true sportsman. I am a life long flyfisherman and spent several years outwest on the water teaching others the sport. On my days off I was indeed a dryfly snob. I refused to even fish nymphs and emerger's were a stretch. Comming back to the midwest I got over it in a hurry because the fishery is completely different. I understand the western mentallity. If you look closely you will find most waters are c&r single fly or single hook, barbless and don't allow bait of any kind. There are very valid reasons why. It is a fragile ecosystem that get emmense fishing pressure not only locally but from all over the world. What is come down to imo is simply do unto other as you wish done unto you. Be a responsible steward of your environement. Teach other and our future generations these principle in a positive manner and enjoys every moment on the water reguardless of the situation you may find yourself in because you, we are all extremely privlaged to be able to fish, hunt, bike,hike boat walk and spend anytime outdoors. Ok I will climb down off my soap box. Now do I sound like an elietest for my views or just a guy who loves being out there with nature and my friends. S


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

sevenx said:


> All views have been expressed here in a somewhat friendly and constructive manner and for that all should be commended, I have always felt the best way to teach someone is through positive reneforcement and to lead by example. Talk is cheap as they say. I don't like to surround myself with negative people so I don't, For many years my outlook was negative and untill I became a positive person and influence on others life was not much fun. I have said before upbringing is a big part of all of our views and it is up to us now to teach our future generations about the ethics of true sportsman. I am a life long flyfisherman and spent several years outwest on the water teaching others the sport. On my days off I was indeed a dryfly snob. I refused to even fish nymphs and emerger's were a stretch. Comming back to the midwest I got over it in a hurry because the fishery is completely different. I understand the western mentallity. If you look closely you will find most waters are c&r single fly or single hook, barbless and don't allow bait of any kind. There are very valid reasons why. It is a fragile ecosystem that get emmense fishing pressure not only locally but from all over the world. What is come down to imo is simply do unto other as you wish done unto you. Be a responsible steward of your environement. Teach other and our future generations these principle in a positive manner and enjoys every moment on the water reguardless of the situation you may find yourself in because you, we are all extremely privlaged to be able to fish, hunt, bike,hike boat walk and spend anytime outdoors. Ok I will climb down off my soap box. Now do I sound like an elietest for my views or just a guy who loves being out there with nature and my friends. S


Sevenx,
Well said! What you sound like to me is someone who can teach the rest of us a LOT about this wonderful obsession called fly fishing. You mentioned the Golden Rule (Do unto others as you wish done unto you) which I try to live by in all facets of life, to include work & play.

Everybody,
Wouldn't it be an awful waste to "keep to ourselves" any knowledge or wisdom we have gained? Let's all make it a goal to teach by example (as stated by sevenx) & perpetuate our passion the right way. Sharing is what it's all about.
Mike


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks Mike, It sure does make you feel good at the end of the day when you practice these simple princeples.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep! Not only does it make you feel good, but it makes your life a whole lot simpler & easier too.
Mike


----------



## Utard (Dec 10, 2006)

I propose that 7x is our write-in candidate for the Presidential race this year. Very well put. Out of curiousity and only to hi-jack for a minute....where did you guide out west?


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

U, to many skelotens in this closet. I worked for Breckenridge Outfitters, my home water was the Blue River, I also worked on the South Platte, Colorado, Williams Fork and the Arkansas. And yes I miss it every day, S


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow! over 800 views and 40 replys in a few days time. I guess people were ready to talk about this. I have read some of the most intelligent and commonsense based replies to a touchy subject. Im impressed with the response to my concerns about our sport and I would gladly share the water with you guys anytime. 
Hope you feel the same way. Like Ive said before I recently got back into flyfishing. Im excited! I hope it was not misunderstood what I meant by this thread. We are all in this together and from now on if someone on the water has a problem with the way Im dressed or the brand of my gear I will just walk on and find one of you guys to stand next to.
Thanks----------Josh


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

7x, your killing me, the Blue and SP are my home waters away from home and another nice stream that can not EVER be mentioned in print thats not to far from those waters as the elk roam. Dam it, now you had to go and light the pilot light, didnt ya???..... We will have to chat sometime soon about these fabled waters..

BTW, well spoken 7X, like you, with my guiding, I like to teach by example. 
Lets face it there are "Givers" and "Takers" in everything we do, work, friends, other hobbies etc. The givers will always do whats right and the takers will always abuse the system. I wont go into details here but most of you can read between the lines.

Lets give this thread a rest while its still civil and wet some lines next week with the warmer weather
Salmonid


----------



## wildland01 (Jan 14, 2008)

sevenx said:


> I understand the western mentallity. If you look closely you will find most waters are c&r single fly or single hook, barbless and don't allow bait of any kind.


As a recent transplant from the west I have found it interesting to see the differences in mentality to fishing out here compared to my previous experiences. There are definitely more fisherman that keep fish to eat in this neck of the woods. Anyway, back to the subject at hand. Having come from the west, I have been on the receiving end of a few FF snobs dirty looks and snide comments. I have not, nor will I ever subscribe to this behavior, as I do not see any good reason for it. However, I find the condition of many of the local public fishing areas appalling. Never have I seen so much trash and disregard for others in association with the fishing community. Large tangles of fishing line, beer cans and worm containers everywhere I look! It is hard to not judge all by the mistakes of few. I would like to say that I recently came across the info on the Meldahl clean-up that was organized on here and I thank you all for taking the time and effort for such a worthy cause.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Salmonid,
Sorry about that, It has my fire stoked again also, I was out that way for the fly tackle dealer show back in the fall and did not have time to fish, My heart ached as I passed my waters, my old house and all the changes that have taken place since my last trip. Its tough for sure. I have grown to love the warm water fisheries we have here though so its not all bad. By the way I have seen those elk up close and love that little slice of heaven if it is the one you climb up and over to get to. If not we need to compare notes for sure. S


----------



## zspook (Apr 4, 2006)

This is a very interesting thread. I have been flyfishing for 25 years now, but I still spend about a third of my fishing time throwing crankbaits and topwaters with my bass rods. I will offer a few observations of my own. 

Most of my more enjoyable encounters with other fishermen have been with bait and lure fishermen. Most of my encounters with other flyfishermen have left me wondering why the snobbery? Most of the flyfishermen I have met will only nod, grunt, or say a brief greeting when passing by. Very few have wanted to talk or share how their day on the water has been.

I do not look down on bait/lure fishermen in general, however I am always disappointed in those who are disrespectful of the environment and the fish.

As it relates to the cost of equipment, I have been fortunate enough to gradually add to my collection of flyrods. I have 2 Sage, 2 Redingtons, but my favorite is a flyrod that I bought at Cabela's that cost about 1/4 of what those other rods cost me. I use it more than all the others combined.

I have learned that it is not the equipment that makes a man, but the man makes the equipment. Do not let anyone look down on you because of what you are wearing, or the flyrod that you may happen to be using. Be a good example of what an outdoor sportsman should be, and most people will look up to you...and yes, there will always be some who will continue to look down on you because they think that they are better than everyone else! The best thing to do is move on...and do not allow them to bring you down!!
I refuse to let them ruin my experience on the water.
zspook


----------

